# Not really smoke related but..... I'm proud!



## payson (Mar 26, 2007)

Just received word that our (Wife & Me) Doppelbock just got first place best in show in a BJCP sanctioned competition with 448 entries! Our other entry, a raspberry doppelbock, got a first as well although didn't proceed to the best in show category since we only had one bottle to submit. Found out the good news Saturday while smoking some ribs and brewing a whopping 20 gallons of Imperial IPA!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!!!! Congratulations Payson, that is quite an honor. 

Well done.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations payson. 20 gallons huh?? So what's next..??


----------



## payson (Mar 26, 2007)

A sweet stout is in the works for Saturday. Maybe a mead on sunday.


----------



## tom (Mar 26, 2007)

Payson,

That's pretty cool! Never brewed any myself, but I sure do enjoy IPAs.

How difficult is it to start making good beer?

Tom


----------



## payson (Mar 26, 2007)

Getting into it and producing good beer is pretty easy. Caution though, the hobby takes hold and next thing you know you're addicted! Here's a great resource: http://www.howtobrew.com/


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Payson! Raspberry Doplebock sounds good! BJCP is nothing to sneeze at! Is it a secret recipe????


Tom -

It's pretty easy to get started. I have an Introductory Beer Brewing Book section on my website showing different methods - Deejayâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Very Basic Brewers Guide (only 88 pages).

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/BrewingDownloads.htm


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 27, 2007)

Tom -

He may not know it but - This one's from Teacup!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...37&q=good+eats

A video on making beer


----------

